# Double vacuum hose on passenger side of intake manifold?



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Did the 034 Motorsports Breather Hose replacement and started the N249 delete this weekend with some pretty red silicon hoses. During the breather hose part of the afternoon, we noticed that the double vacuum hose thing that comes off the passenger side of the intake manifold that goes to the breather hoses looks iffy. Maybe cracked. I've tried Googling and searching here, but can't find much except one post on another forum that says that part was updated on the 03 TT. We have an 01 TT AMU motor. Is there an aftermarket silicon piece or something better from Audi that can be bought to be put in its place? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Here's a picture incase I didn't explain it well enough. I circled the part in red.


----------



## 224rebels (Dec 21, 2015)

Thats the brake booster vacuum line. Atleast thats what it is on my 03 225. I can't be much help other than that. Best of luck!


----------



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Interesting, so the part that goes into the intake manifold has some sort of T? And that runs to the pcv stuff? What a weird design. What is the part number of the thing that Ts into the intake manifold?


----------



## Imolafem (Nov 5, 2016)

Here it is: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-kayser-parts/vacuum-hose/06a133789~kay/

Thank you for your help in tracking this down! I had no idea where to start.


----------

